
Upgrading a VM from MacOS 10.12 Sierra to MacOS 10.13 High Sierra in VirtualBox - raimue
https://raimue.blog/2017/06/09/upgrading-a-vm-from-macos-10-12-sierra-to-macos-10-13-high-sierra-in-virtualbox/
======
chrislaco
Or just use the free Parallels Lite which does OSX just dandy:
osxdaily.com/2017/04/11/run-macos-virtual-machine-easy-parallels/

